# Lurker turned Haunter



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone! I have been learning a LOT from this site. There are some incredibly talented people on here. Thanks so much for the tutorials and inspiration. As soon as I get my 10 newbie posts, I'll share some pics of my haunted house!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

it's about time!!!! welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Punkin! Glad to have you.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey there! nice to have ya!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------

